# LinNoDave und einzelne Bits



## Lazarus™ (19 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich glaube ich bin etwas zu doof 

Read-/WriteBits, kann man damit direkt ein Bit lesen/schreiben, oder
muss ich z.B. ein Byte lesen/schreiben und das dann entsprechend alles maskieren ???

Hat da mal jemand einen Tip ???    (Delphi)

Danke...


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2009)

Hi Lazarus, lange nichts gehört von dir. 

Hilf dir das weiter? http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18876&highlight=readbits


----------



## Lazarus™ (19 Januar 2009)

Hi Ralle,

stimmt, haben wirklich lange nix gehört.
Ich habe immer sehr viel zu tun ;-)      Aber ich habe hier und da immer mal was gepostet hier...    

Der Thread hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter, weil ich aus der Adressierung des Bits nicht schlau werde.
Wie müsste denn der Aufruf aussehen, wenn ich DB30.DBX20.0 lesen will,
bzw wenn ich z.B. DB10.DBX12.2 schreiben will ???

Wie ich schon sagte, es ist bestimmt simpel, nur ICH bin einfach zu doof


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2009)

@Lazarus

Ich nutze ReadBits nicht, hole mir immer ein Byte. Aber die Adressierung schein so zu sein, wie bei der indirekten Adressierung in Step7.

DBX20.0 --> 20*8+0
DBX12.2 --> 12*8+2

Wie gesagt, ich vermute das mal so anhand des Links, den ich dir gepostet hatte.


----------



## Lazarus™ (19 Januar 2009)

Jo Ralle das funzt ;-)

Kaum macht man was richtig, funktioniert das auch gleich *ROFL*

Danke dir ....


----------

